# Apex issues with my MP40s



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So, don't know whats happened but my pumps won't turn on for some reason. The controller is powered and they won't come on. I can't control them with the Fusion, i have it set to on and still nothing. 

Thought i would ask on here before contacting Neptune.

Thanks,


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

Which Apex do you have the old or latest model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

